# Fireball Roberts '57 Ford



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This kit started as a broken used model. It was missing a couple of parts, but was mostly there. For this build, I wanted to take it all apart, but some parts such as the doors were glued in so well that it was not possible. I started by stripping the paint and I cut off the roof. I ripped out the seats front and rear. I had to scratch-build the rear bumper and the rollcage. The seat for it was modified from a '66 Fairlane and I added seat belts. I used some wheels and tires from the parts box. I used copper tubing to reflect the tailpipes that go through the rear taillights. I made the tonneau cover out of tape. The decals were a combination of homemade decals and old Fred Cady decals. I used wire for the hood and trunk tie-downs. 

Here's the "before" pic:










Here's the "after" pics:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Excellent job! Have you been by the NASCAR museum/hall of fame in Charlotte? - They have a number of vintage race cars on display in the main entry and throughout the building.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I've never been there, but I'd love to go. I've seen some pics, but that's the closest I've gotten.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Now that's sweet! I would love a real life 2 door coupe 57 Fairlane.


----------

